# Ford 641 Workmaster-Hydraulics



## songrat

Hello, I have recently bought a 1960's Ford 641 Workmaster tractor from a small local tractor company (1 man operation) that repairs and restores old tractors. Upon buying he tractor the hydraulics were not working that great. I had to bleed the air out every time I used the tractor. so I called the guy and he took the hydraulic pump off and put a seal kit in it and reinstalled the pump. It works better, I guess, but I still have bleed the a pump once and a while. What I do is loosen the bleed screw on the hydraulic pump and wait for air bubbles to come out and wait for the 3 point hitch to start to go up and the fluid will start to come out as well. Any thoughts why this is happening? The guy will not take the tractor back so I am left to figure this out I guess. Thanks in advance.


----------



## willys55

Welcome to the forum songrat. I'm not sure where to start with that issue, there must be a leak somewhere else in the system that is allowing it to draw in air


----------



## songrat

willys55 said:


> Welcome to the forum songrat. I'm not sure where to start with that issue, there must be a leak somewhere else in the system that is allowing it to draw in air


That's what I thought as well but I don't see any leaks or seepage anywhere. Could it be internal?


----------



## willys55

I am not to familiar with that model, heck just bought my first 9N a week ago....but I am going to brush up on my knowledge of these little fords......I am certain that someone with the right answer will chime in soon


----------



## songrat

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy songrat,

Your hydraulic pump has a manifold that connects it to the transmission. The suction and discharge tubes pass through the bottom of the tranny to the hydraulic reservoir. The only place that I know of for a suction/air leak is through an o-ring on the manifold. See item #39 (manifold) and o-rings #36, 38, 40, 41. I've never worked on this type setup, but it doesn't look like a big job.


----------



## sixbales

PS: The larger tube is the suction tube. Look the manifold over carefully for evidence of minor leakage (it may have a crack). You will also have to replace gasket #46. You will also have to drain the hydraulic reservoir before you start.


----------



## Soundguy34421

Also, in the pump is a wobble shaft, if worn, the pump can't be effectively sealed. 
On the manifold, dont use generic orings, get the kit from your dealer.. They are finicky.


----------



## songrat

Than


sixbales said:


> Howdy songrat,
> 
> Your hydraulic pump has a manifold that connects it to the transmission. The suction and discharge tubes pass through the bottom of the tranny to the hydraulic reservoir. The only place that I know of for a suction/air leak is through an o-ring on the manifold. See item #39 (manifold) and o-rings #36, 38, 40, 41. I've never worked on this type setup, but it doesn't look like a big job.


Thank yo for the information. When the guy put the pump back on the tractor he didn't use any gaskets where it attaches to the manifold or tractor. He used a silicone type of gasket in a tube.


----------



## willys55

songrat said:


> Than
> 
> Thank yo for the information. When the guy put the pump back on the tractor he didn't use any gaskets where it attaches to the manifold or tractor. He used a silicone type of gasket in a tube.


oh, that is never the way to do it


----------



## songrat

I guess i will have to find some gaskets and o-rings from somewhere. I live in Nova Scotia,Canada. I kind of thought so as well but I figured since he calls himself a tractor restorer with 30 years of experience he would know better than I but maybe not. Thank yo for all your help thus far. Much appreciated.


----------



## willys55

I went on amazon and bought two large sets of "o" ring kits one metric the other standard, best thing ever


----------



## sixbales

Songrat, if you have no New Holland dealership in your area, you can deal through Messick's (New Holland Dealer), and be assured that you are getting the right parts. Their parts hotline telephone number is 1-877-260-3528. They are located in Pennsylvania.


----------



## songrat

Ok. I think there is a New Holland dealer close to me. Thanks.


----------



## Soundguy34421

Get the NH orings, not generics. Some hyd orings are special flat face.


----------



## PJ161

Hi guys, been away quite a while. Reading this post, my 2 cents is, put the proper gaskets where the factory put them, don't use a vinyl sealer and yes only use quality O rings from NH dealer. The kits, if applicable, are the best way to go. PJ


----------



## NBKnight

songrat said:


> I guess i will have to find some gaskets and o-rings from somewhere. I live in Nova Scotia,Canada. I kind of thought so as well but I figured since he calls himself a tractor restorer with 30 years of experience he would know better than I but maybe not. Thank yo for all your help thus far. Much appreciated.



Hall Bros in Norton can get the gaskets and seals you need.Can't think of the name of the dealer right off but they are right at the NS/NB border should be able to get them too.


----------

